# Sun Tzu - the Art of War



## Xue Sheng (Mar 7, 2013)

The Art of War Sun Tsu Full Documentary. (Educational).


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you for that, *Xue* :tup:.  I shall be most interested to give that a watch if I get the chance.


----------



## oaktree (Mar 7, 2013)

There was a movie with him. It was a comedy.  He is a brilliant strategy guy
But he is a coward or something. Like runs away. I will see if 
I can find it has a Stephen chow feel to it.


----------

